# Safe pest control around dogs?



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

Recently I've noticed a lot more bugs in my backyard than usual. I wasn't too worried about it except one day I saw Merlin batting at something with his paws. I went over to investigate and he was killing a spider and playing with it! Where I live we have a lot of black widows, so now I'm worried that one of my dogs will get bitten. I want to have a pest control company come out and spray my yard for pests. Are there any pesticides that can be used that are safe to use around dogs, or should I have my dogs boarded for a few days while spraying for bugs?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd start with trying to manage the habitat- black widows like dark, damp places to live like woodpiles, debris piles, under rocks and such. Keep grass cut short, clear up stumps or piles of wood, sweep corners of garages and sheds often etc. Basically, keep them from making webs and then reproducing. 

Food grade diatomaceous earth is an option. NOT the kind you buy for pools and NOT the kind from the garden store that has pesticides in it. It cuts through their exoskeltons. It is not good to breath though so be careful while spreading it.


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

Thanks, these are good ideas!


----------



## labradorann (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's something I found which might help (though I can't use their spider-related advice...I tend to reflexively reach for a shoe myself lol)

http://dogs.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Pet-Safe_Pest_Control


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm not sure about spider control, but in my garden I use Neem oil and/or soapy water. Bugs hate them both.


----------



## labradorann (Jul 19, 2011)

Good tip thanks Binkalette


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

The pest control companies here use chemicals that are completely safe for humans and other mammals. They are toxic to fish and birds, but when we asked the guy about the cats and dogs, he said that unless the go swimming in it, it's completely safe.

Dunno what they actually used though.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I use this Black Flag Extreme. It comes in a big, yellow container, which you pump it full of air, then, spray. Once you are out of it, you can buy the refills in a concentrated form(to mix w/water). Works like a charm. My dogs have NEVER shown ANY signs of sickness, &, it even states that it is pet safe. Interestingly enough, it doesn't smell like anything, like pesticides traditionally do. I buy it from Lowes, but, I am sure its available elsewhere. Stuff works good. Not even 1 flea seen this season!!


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

Binkalette said:


> I'm not sure about spider control, but in my garden I use Neem oil and/or soapy water. Bugs hate them both.


Thanks, maybe I can try that. What is Neem oil and where do you get it? Where do you put it in your garden? Does it hurt the plants?



yappypappymom said:


> I use this Black Flag Extreme. It comes in a big, yellow container, which you pump it full of air, then, spray. Once you are out of it, you can buy the refills in a concentrated form(to mix w/water). Works like a charm. My dogs have NEVER shown ANY signs of sickness, &, it even states that it is pet safe. Interestingly enough, it doesn't smell like anything, like pesticides traditionally do. I buy it from Lowes, but, I am sure its available elsewhere. Stuff works good. Not even 1 flea seen this season!!


Ok thanks! This sounds like a possibility.



lil_fuzzy said:


> The pest control companies here use chemicals that are completely safe for humans and other mammals. They are toxic to fish and birds, but when we asked the guy about the cats and dogs, he said that unless the go swimming in it, it's completely safe.
> 
> Dunno what they actually used though.


Thanks. Just wondering did you take your dogs somewhere else while the pest control company was there?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Neem Oil is available at most organic gardening stores. You can also find it in some products sold at places like Wal-mart (I believe their brand is "Garden Safe"). It won't harm your plants a bit, nor you or your animals. I spray it liberally all over the garden when there's a bug been munching on something more than I like. It also appears to stave off powdery mildew on the pumpkins.

Wiki:


> Formulations made of neem oil also find wide usage as a bio-pesticide for organic farming, as it repels a wide variety of pests including the mealy bug, beet armyworm, aphids, the cabbage worm, thrips, whiteflies, mites, fungus gnats, beetles, moth larvae, mushroom flies, leafminers, caterpillars, locust, nematodes and the Japanese beetle. Neem oil is not known to be harmful to mammals, birds, earthworms or some beneficial insects such as butterflies, honeybees and ladybugs. It can be used as a household pesticide for ant, bedbug, cockroach, housefly, sand fly, snail, termite and mosquitoes both as repellent and larvicide (Puri 1999). Neem oil also controls black spot, powdery mildew, anthracnose and rust (fungus).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neem_oil


----------



## jamesclarke160 (Mar 26, 2013)

lil_fuzzy said:


> The pest control companies here use pest control brisbane chemicals that are completely safe for humans and other mammals. They are toxic to fish and birds, but when we asked the guy about the cats and dogs, he said that unless the go pest control gold coast swimming in it, it's completely safe.
> 
> Dunno what they actually used though.


 hello I am really looking forward for your help. it has become hard for our pets to live healthy life with so many pests around. DO you know safe chemical which I can spray to control pest especially bugs. I have two puppies.


----------



## marcus007 (Aug 12, 2013)

'CureallPest.com.au offers best pest inspections and control solutions in Ipswich, Gold Coast, Brisbane - QLD, Australia. We offer control and management services of termites, brown ants, rats and more.'


----------



## marcus007 (Aug 12, 2013)

jamesclarke160 said:


> hello I am really looking forward for your help. it has become hard for our pets to live healthy life with so many pests around. DO you know safe chemical which I can spray to control pest especially bugs. I have two puppies.


We have been Environmental Pest Managers for more than 45 years. The business was established in 1966. All our operators have access to the full armoury of environmental pest management tools which includes a multitude of control agents and the latest sensing, testing and monitoring equipment.

And our trained operators can advise you of the most effective treatment that will cause the minimum impact on the environment. It means using only the most environmentally sound and fully approved treatments. It means working with the environment, not against it. And for you and your family it means peace of mind.


----------



## jayman (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, i guess you would have found the solution of your problem till now because i can see this post is too old. Anyway, if you or anybody else would face this problem in near future you are certainly recommended to contact a professional pest controller near your areas. I know a pest control company in Sacramento which is offering pest control services from quite a long to the areas of Roseville, Sacramento, Reno etc. they provide both commercial & residential pest management. you can also contact them if needed. i have mentioned them in my signature.

Thanks!


----------



## johnny10 (Aug 11, 2014)

Agreed with the above "Jayman" post, Pest control is one hell of a major problem. Its very much important to get rid of it. For that, its also important to be in touch with some professional company, who will take care of all your pest problems. I also know a Professional company who offers best, reliable Pest control services in Sacramento, Bay Area and more surrounded areas.


----------

